# Lets Run This Poll -split from "Teddy's Rant "



## Fishbone Jones (13 Jul 2007)

MarkOttawa said:
			
		

> Then there's this one:
> 
> Drug addiction soars in Afghanistan
> http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070712/Afghanistan_drugs_070712?s_name=&no_ads=
> ...



The Mop & Pail : Where do they get their info? Made up by the journalist, no doubt 

I don't put much stock in polls, but here's another one from that hot bed of lieberal and ndp support, Dundas Ontario. Today's poll. Go hit it if you want, and push it over the top.

http://www.dundasstarnews.com/dsn/index.html

*Do you support Canada's role in Afghanistan past 2009?*

*Yes - 76%*
*No - 24%*


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Jul 2007)

I'll bet it never see's the light of print.......

I'm in.

_Do you support Canada's role in Afghanistan beyond 2009? 
Yes: 78 %   
No: 22 %   
  
Poll results are updated every 10 minutes.
Last updated: July 13, 2007, 7:32 pm _


----------



## armyvern (13 Jul 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I'll bet it never see's the light of print.......



Funny how that works isn't it??


----------



## 284_226 (13 Jul 2007)

Actually, Dundas (which is my hometown) has traditionally been in a Conservative riding - if you don't count the 11 "years of darkness" from 1993-2004.  David Sweet (C) has pretty good support there right now.  I'm not surprised at the poll results at all.
_
Yes: 82 % 	
No: 18 % 	

Poll results are updated every 10 minutes.
Last updated: July 13, 2007, 8:22 pm_


----------



## Trooper Hale (14 Jul 2007)

Do you support Canada's role in Afghanistan beyond 2009?
Yes: 84 % 	percentbar
No: 16 % 	percentbar

Poll results are updated every 10 minutes.
Last updated: July 14, 2007, 2:42 am

I'm just hanging out for the headline, "Military encourage poll tampering"...


----------



## Brockvegas (14 Jul 2007)

Do you support Canada's role in Afghanistan beyond 2009?
Yes: 86 % 	percentbar
No: 14 % 	percentbar

Poll results are updated every 10 minutes.
Last updated: July 14, 2007, 11:12 am


----------



## Shec (14 Jul 2007)

Do you support Canada's role in Afghanistan beyond 2009? 
Yes: 87 %   
No: 13 %   
  
Poll results are updated every 10 minutes.
Last updated: July 14, 2007, 2:32 pm


----------



## 3rd Herd (14 Jul 2007)

Do you support Canada's role in Afghanistan beyond 2009? 
Yes: 88 %   
No: 12 %   
  
Poll results are updated every 10 minutes.
Last updated: July 14, 2007, 6:22 pm


----------



## CF_Enthusiast (15 Jul 2007)

Yes: 89 %   
No: 11 %


----------



## Brockvegas (15 Jul 2007)

Anybody noticing a pattern here?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Jul 2007)

Do you support Canada's role in Afghanistan beyond 2009? 
Yes: 90 %   
No: 10 %   
  
Poll results are updated every 10 minutes.
Last updated: July 15, 2007, 10:52 pm 

 ;D


----------



## Hawk (17 Jul 2007)

Do you support Canada's role in Afghanistan beyond 2009?
Yes: 91 % 	
No: 9 % 	

Poll results are updated every 10 minutes.
Last updated: July 17, 2007, 10:22 am


----------



## Greymatters (17 Jul 2007)

Hawk said:
			
		

> Do you support Canada's role in Afghanistan beyond 2009?
> Yes: 91 %
> No: 9 %



Added my vote, no change to numbers...


----------



## 3rd Herd (17 Jul 2007)

Do you support Canada's role in Afghanistan beyond 2009? 
Yes: 91 %   
No: 9 %   
  
Poll results are updated every 10 minutes.
Last updated: July 17, 2007, 1:22 pm 


almost at 100%


----------



## TN2IC (17 Jul 2007)

Do you support Canada's role in Afghanistan beyond 2009? 
Yes: 91 %   
No: 9 %   
  
Poll results are updated every 10 minutes.
Last updated: July 17, 2007, 5:12 pm


----------



## armyvern (17 Jul 2007)

> Do you support Canada's role in Afghanistan beyond 2009?
> Yes: 92 %
> No: 8 %
> 
> ...


----------



## CF_Enthusiast (17 Jul 2007)

Latest Poll

Do you support Canada's role in Afghanistan beyond 2009? 
Yes: 92 %   
No: 8 %   
  
Poll results are updated every 10 minutes.
Last updated: July 17, 2007, 5:42 pm


----------



## armyvern (17 Jul 2007)

> Do you support Canada's role in Afghanistan beyond 2009?
> Yes: 93 %
> No: 7 %
> 
> ...


----------



## TN2IC (17 Jul 2007)

Do you support Canada's role in Afghanistan beyond 2009? 
Yes: 93 %   
No: 7 %   
  
Poll results are updated every 10 minutes.
Last updated: July 17, 2007, 5:52 pm 


Getting there... little more.


----------



## armyvern (17 Jul 2007)

> Do you support Canada's role in Afghanistan beyond 2009?
> Yes: 94 %
> No: 6 %
> 
> ...


----------



## Franko (17 Jul 2007)

Do you support Canada's role in Afghanistan beyond 2009?
Yes: 94 % 	
No: 6 %


----------



## MarkOttawa (17 Jul 2007)

Duty done:



> Yes: 94 %
> No: 6 %
> 
> Poll results are updated every 10 minutes.
> Last updated: July 17, 2007, 7:42 pm



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Jul 2007)

I'm not sure if they're still tabulating, but that poll is still up there.



> Do you support Canada's role in Afghanistan beyond 2009?
> Yes: 94 %
> No: 6 %
> 
> ...


----------



## midget-boyd91 (18 Jul 2007)

Does anyone know where to find how many people voted?


----------



## armyvern (18 Jul 2007)

midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where to find how many people voted?



Well, if the web-site running the poll makes it available ...

Other than that, if they choose to only release the percentage; you aren't going to find much else out.


----------



## Brockvegas (18 Jul 2007)

Do you support Canada's role in Afghanistan beyond 2009?
Yes: 94 % 	
No: 6 % 	

Poll results are updated every 10 minutes.
Last updated: July 18, 2007, 12:52 pm


----------



## 3rd Herd (18 Jul 2007)

Half of all Canadians support missionPublished: Wednesday, 18 July, 2007, 01:56 AM Doha Time 

MONTREAL: Half of all Canadians are still behind their government’s military mission in Afghanistan, despite the death of six of their troops there earlier this month and 22 this year, a survey published Monday said.
In the Ipsos-Reid Institute poll, 23% of the 1,002 people surveyed July 10-12 were strongly in favour of Canada’s mission in southern Afghanistan, and 27 % were somewhat supportive.
Canadians’ overall support dropped slightly from an April poll that found 52% in favour of the mission, according to the survey commissioned by the CanWest media group.
Support for Canada’s mission in Afghanistan peaked at 57 % in October 26, and has been dropping ever since.
On July 4, six Canadian soldiers and one Afghan interpreter were killed when a bomb destroyed their vehicle about 20km  southwest of Kandahar City. It was Canada’s highest single-day toll in Afghanistan since 2002.
The day after, Canadian Prime Minister Stephen Harper reissued a vow he made a month earlier not to withdraw Canada’s military mission from Afghanistan before February 2009, under its commitment to Nato. The opinion poll found that in French-speaking Quebec province a 65% majority opposed Canada’s mission in Afghanistan, against 30 % who supported it. Quebec is due to send 2,000 troops to Afghanistan to relieve their English-speaking comrades.
66 Canadian soldiers have been killed in Afghanistan, 22 of them so far this year.–AFP 

Intrestingly,  I pulled this from the Gulf Times Doha Quatar a couple of minutes ago.http://www.gulf-times.com/site/topics/article.asp?cu_no=2&item_no=161600&version=1&template_id=41&parent_id=23


----------



## Hawk (18 Jul 2007)

Sorry, based on past experience with Ipsos ( ? ) Reid, I wouldn't TAKE one of their polls, let alone agree with, or trust, one. They are experts at getting the responses their client wants.


BB


----------



## Greymatters (18 Jul 2007)

Have to agree with that...


----------



## TN2IC (18 Jul 2007)

Do you support Canada's role in Afghanistan beyond 2009? 
Yes: 94 %   
No: 6 %   
  
Poll results are updated every 10 minutes.
Last updated: July 18, 2007, 4:02 pm


----------



## CdnArtyWife (22 Jul 2007)

Do you support Canada's role in Afghanistan beyond 2009? 
Yes: 94 %   
No: 6 %   
  
Poll results are updated every 10 minutes.
Last updated: July 22, 2007, 7:32 pm


----------

